# Caulking deep narrow gap?



## digexpressions (Nov 29, 2007)

I have a long gap that I would like to fill in with caulk. Trouble is, the gap is 1/8" wide and about 5/8" deep. The tip of my caulk tube is too wide and will not reach the bottom of the gap. Is there an attachment nozzle that I can get that is long and norrow (something similar to a syringe needle)? Thanks


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

How about using spray foam to fill in the lower portion of the crack (1/2"). After that cures, fill in the surface area with the caulk (1/8").


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

A very good way to do this is to buy a length of foam backer rod, and fill all but 1/8" depth of the gap. Foam backer rod is simply flexible foam dowel. It is sold in rolls, usually near weatherstripping. It will fill the majority of the gap so you can put in the correct amount of caulking. You use a putty knife to push it into the gap. More caulk isn't usually better!


----------

